# toning down the red in my portrait



## rawrose (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, I've been painting with oils for quite some time, but reworked an old portrait by using a glazing method, most of my technique has been researched, not hands on, but am happy with the result thus far. The thing is with my glazing i have made the face quite red, too much alizarin and cad red. is there a transparent glaze i can use that will counteract the red.

thanks rose.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning and welcome to the forum. 

We have several great oil painters here (of which I am not one!) and I have no doubt at least one of them will be able to help you. Meanwhile browse around and get to know us!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

rawrose said:


> Hi, I've been painting with oils for quite some time, but reworked an old portrait by using a glazing method, most of my technique has been researched, not hands on, but am happy with the result thus far. The thing is with my glazing i have made the face quite red, too much alizarin and cad red. is there a transparent glaze i can use that will counteract the red.
> 
> thanks rose.


In general green will tone down the red but then you will have it kind of grey. Unless you are going for a Zombie look it's probably not a good idea. 

Don't know the answer but if it were me I would have to repaint the red areas.


----------



## OrangeAnalytic (Jun 7, 2015)

If you mix up a transparency glaze using white, yellow and green to create the green color you see in the forum formatting above, you will be "oranging" the red because of the yellow and softening the effect at the same time. Just wipe off glaze where you want red to re-emerge for color strength.


----------

